# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Deca Durabolin and Dianabol

## Expendable

Just picked up 5 vials (that's all he had in stock, for a couple days) and 700 tabs. Looks good to go from what I can tell.

----------


## Expendable

here we go!

----------


## Expendable

and deca

----------


## Expendable

sorry about the poor image quality. Don't really know how to use the camera, I tried.

----------


## anastasio

The deca is real , its canadian deca made somewere in ontario i believe

----------


## Expendable

yes, brampton ontario apparently.

----------


## Expendable

yes Big Red they do. Looks like I got some good stuff.

----------


## Sicilian30

Somebody is gonna have fun with that cycle..

----------


## Expendable

indeed. I still need a lot more Deca and some test... but we shall see.

----------


## Legioner

pink tableten-"ANABOL" from Tailand.Fine.

----------


## Power_Andy

yeah. you've got the point. Anabol, Thailand, Standad Labs. i saw it ...

----------


## Legioner

Priwet!
Wot sunulsja sjuda,a po-anglijski pochti wse zabil s etim nemeckim...
Ja to woobsheto ne kachek,tak liftingom zanimajus w pomosh k trenirowkam karate i pitajus himiju podobrat s uchetom moih spicificheskih trenirowok.Bil chempionom Germanii w proshlom godu w tjazelom wese(125kg),potom poluchil trawmu pozwonochnika ezdil w Kiew na operaciju.Sejchas wosstanawliwajus-prawaja storona bila paralizowana i mishci atrofirowalis.Poka budu kachatsja,a cherez mecjaca 2 nachnu osnownie trenirowki begat sejchas mne nelzja,tak ja na welike hujachu.S ponedelnika nachinaju nowij kurs,mne posilka s himiej iz Kiewa na dnjah prishla.Nachnu s Androlica50 na fone Deca na 4 nedeli,na pike okolo 200mg Androlic50 i 600mg Deca w nedelju,zatem s Androlic50-na Metan 8 nedel,k Metanu wkonce Stanozolol ,a k Stanu-insulin i kreatin i,nawernoe EPO.W sledujushem godu chempionat mira,mozet uspeju.
A ti to sam kak?Otkuda,esli ne sekret?Ja chasto biwaju na forume steroid .ru,zahodi,esli eshe ne bil!

----------


## alevok

damn, nice combo!

----------


## MilitiaGuy

i currently have the same anabol pills but i have a deca from holland

----------


## anastasio

you guys dont like the anabol from LP standard labs thailand?? why not?

----------


## macDbol

cool,,ive never seen that color organon before

----------


## Power_Andy

monster cycle bro! if it's your first you'll be suprised (good) -)

----------

